
Yada yada ... scientists name new virus after Seinfeld catch phrase - pseudolus
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/01/yada-yada-scientists-name-new-virus-after-seinfeld-catchphrase
======
basicplus2
except the term yada yada was around long before seinfeld

I remember it from my childhood.

[https://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/yada-
yada.html](https://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/yada-yada.html)

